# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  переход с Бухгалтерии 8.2 на Бухгалтерию 8.3.

## rogue

Здравствуйте.
Есть бухгалтерия 8.2  (2.0.65.24) очень хочется обновить до 8.3.
Может кто-нибудь поделиться дистрибутивом для перехода? 

Заранее огромное спасибо.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте.
> Есть бухгалтерия 8.2  (2.0.65.24) очень хочется обновить до 8.3.
> Может кто-нибудь поделиться дистрибутивом для перехода? 
> 
> Заранее огромное спасибо.


Сообщите, у вас базовая версия, или проф (Справка-О программе) и адрес вашей почты

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## Наталья*

Подскажите как перенести базу из 1С8.2 в 8.3, возможно ли это чтоб в 8.3. все предыдущие года которые в 8.2. работали?

----------


## avm3110

> как перенести базу из 1С8.2 в 8.3


Хм-м-м... 
1. Делаете выгрузку dt-файла на 8.2
2. Создаете пустую базу на 8.3
3. Загружаете в новую базу dt-файл

И всё :confused:





> возможно ли это чтоб в 8.3. все предыдущие года которые в 8.2. работали?


Конечно можно, при методе изложенном выше - будут работать все периоды :blush:

----------

Наталья* (01.07.2016)

----------


## Наталья*

Буду пробовать, спасибо.

----------


## Online_Z

> Здравствуйте.
> Есть бухгалтерия 8.2  (2.0.65.24) очень хочется обновить до 8.3.
> Может кто-нибудь поделиться дистрибутивом для перехода? 
> 
> Заранее огромное спасибо.


вы уверены, что вам нужно просто обновить версию платформы 1С с 8.2 на 8.3?
кроме возможности работать на Windows 10 это вам собственно ничего не даст, может вы имели ввиду перейти с типовой редакции 2.0 на 3.0 ?

----------


## Falcon76

Добрый день!
Скажите, а без выгрузки возможно открыть базу? Вроде как-то через конфигуратор можно.

----------


## avm3110

> Скажите, а без выгрузки возможно открыть базу?


Какую базу? Без какой выгрузки? Что значит открыть?

Проясните свои вопросы, если хотите получить правильный ответ

----------


## Falcon76

Установили 1с 8.3 Есть база 1с 8.2 Нужно открыть базу предварительно изменив в настройках 8.2 на 8.3 в конфигураторе и он сам должен предложить преобразовать базу в формат 8.3 Но ничего он не предлагает Подскажите, что делать?

---------- Post added at 13:50 ---------- Previous post was at 13:44 ----------

Про конфигуратор прочитал на форуме. Задача просто открыть базу из 8.2 в 1с 8.3

---------- Post added at 14:57 ---------- Previous post was at 13:50 ----------

Если можно объясните пошагово.

----------


## AFedotov

Falcon76,
1. Версии 8.2 и 8.3  - это не версии программы,  а версии платформы.
Более новая версия (8.3) поддерживает более древнюю версию (8.2) в данном случае.
2. По этому по идее никаких настроек делать не нужно. 
3. Как вариант - поробуйте поставьте версию платформы 8.2 на последней закладке настройки подключения к базе.

----------


## Falcon76

Спасибо за ответ. Насколько я знаю проводится перенос баз под более новую платформу. Этот процесс занимает некоторое время и проводится через конфигуратор. По идее, конфигуратор сам должен предложить преобразовать базу под новую платформу, но он не предлагает. А если ставлю в настройках 8.2, так база и открывается в 8.2, а хочется открыть ее на платформе 8.3

----------


## avm3110

> Но ничего он не предлагает


При открытии конфигурации 8.2 на платформе 8.3, преобразование базы не происходит. Платформа просто "взводит" флажок уровня совместимости и все.
Но если вы сами решите отменить этот установленный параметр и перевести конфигурацию например в режим "без совместимости", то тут уже понадобится уже вмешательство программиста (в большей или меньшей степени - тут нужно смотреть на вашу конфигурацию)

---------- Post added at 07:26 ---------- Previous post was at 07:20 ----------




> А если ставлю в настройках 8.2, так база и открывается в 8.2, а хочется открыть ее на платформе 8.3


А где и какие настройки ставите?
Если в параметрах запуска у вас будет стоять 8.3 и платформа 8.3 будет присутствовать на комьютере, то конфигурация запуститься на платформе 8.3, но будет работать в режиме совместимости 8.2

----------


## Online_Z

> Задача просто открыть базу из 8.2 в 1с 8.3


что-то не понял ваших затруднений.
если у вас установлена платформа 1С 8.3 и есть конфигурация для платформы 8.2, то 1С просто и откроет вашу базу, никаких дополнительных движений для этого делать не требуется.
может вы подробней расскажете, для чего собственно вам необходимо открыть вашу БД на 1с 8.3?

----------

